

Paper Phones - briandear
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1383903/PaperPhone-The-smartphone-paper-shape-pocket.html

======
louislouis
The thinness is definitely cool! But controlling the device through bending
gestures doesn't seem all that intuitive. I would rather have a thicker easy-
to-use phone. Next step is to get touch screen on that.

